# Ossabaw



## HOGDOG76 (Aug 24, 2017)

Does anyone know the condition of the island now and how the game is doing? Got drawn last year but hurricane canceled the hunt. Trying to figure if it's worth it to try to go back this year.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 25, 2017)

We got cancelled for the PW hunt last year but got to hunt during the Jan hog hunt. There are alot of trees on the ground which makes dragging an animal out and walking through the woods a little tougher, but I was expecting more down than what I saw. There were a few areas that were closed to hunting due to roads being washed out and they were hoping to get funding to fix at least the major ones. They had some major equipment on the island in Jan.

Hoping to go on the PW hunt this year.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Aug 25, 2017)

Thank you Danny! We are looking at the same hunt. Did all the facilities survive the storm?


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 26, 2017)

HOGDOG76 said:


> Thank you Danny! We are looking at the same hunt. Did all the facilities survive the storm?



Everything in camp was fine and I did not hear of any damage to any buildings on the north end of the island. They did have 2 main causeways wash out with one being on the S end beach rd (fixed) and the other along Willows Rd which is part of Route 2 in the middle of the island. It was not fixed by Jan and that's the area they were wanting to get funding. Area 45 had part of Graves Rd washed out so you couldn't go as far as you used to, and I think 16 and 17 were closed due to the woods rd washed out. 

Hope to see you in October!


----------



## futbolwest (Aug 27, 2017)

*PW hunt moved to October*

Danny, what do think about the PW hunt being moved to October? Boy its going to be hot but will it increase the harvest over previous PW hunts due to it being before the gun hunts?


----------



## Mark R (Aug 27, 2017)

Is kilkenny the best ramp or marina to launch from ? Any other choices ?


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 27, 2017)

futbolwest said:


> Danny, what do think about the PW hunt being moved to October? Boy its going to be hot but will it increase the harvest over previous PW hunts due to it being before the gun hunts?



Originally, the PW hunt used to be around this same time. The biologists wanted the first hunt to be a rifle hunt so they had the rifle hunt first in mid-Oct, then the archery hunt and then the PW hunt. They wanted the biggest chance to reduce the deer population and that was to have the rifle hunt first. The peak of the rut is right around that time. I'm glad they moved it to having the archery hunt, PW, and then rifle hunt.

It's certainly going to be warm but I can't imagine it being any warmer than 2 years ago on the PW hunt. 

I did find out today that the Willows Rd is still out so areas 41-42 will probably not be open.


----------



## Mark R (Aug 29, 2017)

I have enjoyed hunting on Ossabaw many times over the years . I cant remember the year of my first hunt there . I wonder if there is records somewhere ? It was mid 1980s I think . Had to get paper application at dnr office . Only could take one deer and no hog . Went on first hog hunt . Ms West saw me and my brother field dressing a pig near the road and was NOT happy . Anyways does anyone know of a record of selected hunters over the years ?


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 29, 2017)

Mark R said:


> I have enjoyed hunting on Ossabaw many times over the years . I cant remember the year of my first hunt there . I wonder if there is records somewhere ? It was mid 1980s I think . Had to get paper application at dnr office . Only could take one deer and no hog . Went on first hog hunt . Ms West saw me and my brother field dressing a pig near the road and was NOT happy . Anyways does anyone know of a record of selected hunters over the years ?



You may be the reason they ask that you not field dress the animals near the road.  I remember GON having an article stating that 1,000 hogs were shot on Ossabaw and yet hunters were not allowed to shoot them. Wasn't long after that they finally started having hunts for hogs.

I really doubt they keep any records of who was picked. We started going there in 2000 and it was a pain keeping up with the rejections and acceptance letters. So much nicer now that everything is on-line. 

The nearest marina is Kilkenny and for the ramps you have Ft. McAllister, Sunbury or Demeries Creek.


----------



## Minner (Aug 31, 2017)

Danny Leigh said:


> We started going there in 2000



Wow, Danny, has it really been 17 years? 2000 was the first year for us as well. There have been a lot of good hunts since then. Have yet to leave Ossabaw empty handed and brought back some good memories as well.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 31, 2017)

Minner said:


> Wow, Danny, has it really been 17 years? 2000 was the first year for us as well. There have been a lot of good hunts since then. Have yet to leave Ossabaw empty handed and brought back some good memories as well.



When you way it like that it seems longer than saying back in 2000.  It's alot of work getting there, but it's certainly a unique place to hunt and visit.


----------



## Mark R (Sep 5, 2017)

got selected Nov 9-11 2017 and the thanksgiving youth hunt . probly just go to the regular hunt


----------



## tlee22 (Sep 5, 2017)

Got selected for the PW hunt.  Can't wait.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Sep 5, 2017)

What is a PW hunt. I am unfamiliar with that terminology.


----------



## tlee22 (Sep 5, 2017)

primitive weapons


----------



## Danny Leigh (Sep 5, 2017)

Rejected


----------



## tlee22 (Sep 5, 2017)

Sorry Danny.  I will send you a report on the hunt.  I am hoping it will be pretty good since they cancelled some of the hunts last year and have not been able to focus on killing hogs since they are in cleanup mode.  Does anyone know when we can get to the island?  Is it still Tuesday or Monday at noon?  Can't wait to go.  This will be my 6th trip.


----------



## futbolwest (Sep 5, 2017)

My group was selected for the PW hunt as well. We are totally surprised since we only had 1 priority point???? 
Danny I am sorry  also, I was looking forward to meeting your dad and the rest of your group.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Sep 6, 2017)

futbolwest said:


> My group was selected for the PW hunt as well. We are totally surprised since we only had 1 priority point????
> Danny I am sorry  also, I was looking forward to meeting your dad and the rest of your group.



I may have screwed up our application when trying to see if one of my son's buddy could go. I tried adding him last week but once I saw that he had no points I took him off. I think the application got saved with no points instead of the 2 that I had initially entered. When I look at my history it shows 0 points wagered. 

tlee, you can get on the island at noon Tuesday.


----------



## rogers001 (Sep 6, 2017)

Tlee - the interior of the island will look much different than it did prior to the hurricane last year.  There are trees down everywhere in the woods, which gives the animals new places to hide. We were there in November last year and again in Feb this year.  A bit tougher too hunt, but still lots of animals. Good luck on the PW hunt. We will be down for the hunt Nov 9.


----------



## tlee22 (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks Danny and Roger for the info.  Look like they will have more trees down with Irma heading this way.  I hope they don't cancel the hunt again.  Google added an updated Ariel shot of the island and you can see they are doing some bridge work on the island and see a few roads that are washed out.


----------



## Mark R (Sep 7, 2017)

Definetly watching Irma . Maybe it will turn


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Sep 7, 2017)

Rejected for the archery hunt wagering one point. Had our hunt last year canceled for the hurricane too.


----------



## jkp (Sep 11, 2017)

We were rejected for PW hunt with priority pts??  We were cancelled too last year.  Might not have the hunt again as they took it real bad last night and today again and so did Charleston.


----------



## tetonbrandy (Sep 12, 2017)

I got selected for the Nov 9 - 11 hunt. This is my first time and I'm not in a group so any tips on gear, etc would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tlee22 (Sep 12, 2017)

tetonbrandy said:


> I got selected for the Nov 9 - 11 hunt. This is my first time and I'm not in a group so any tips on gear, etc would be greatly appreciated.



Kilkenny Marina INFORMATION 


Website http://www.kilkennymarina.com/contact-us.html

Phone Number (912)-727-2215

Email kilkennymarina@yahoo.com

INFO from the marina:

1- How much does it cost? 

- $75.00 round trip


2- How much gear can you bring?

- He said everything including the kitchen sink is fine
with them, But remember you will be the one 
loading and unloading everything and he said you 
will handle your gear a estimated 11 times from 
your house to the island. 


3- How do you like for people to pack their gear?

- He said the heavy duty roll around trash cans 
seemed to be the best idea. 


4- What type of boat do you use?

- He said they have 3 Boats. (2) 20' center console 
boats and (1) 22' cost guard approved pontoon boat.


5- Do you operate on a hourly schedule?

- No, first come first serve and they try to get a few 
people (2-6) per trip. 


6- Boat drive time to island?

- 30min


7- Can we come down on Monday before the hunt and go 
to the island? 

- NO! GA DNR WILL NOT allow anyone on the island 
before TUESDAY AT NOON. 


8- Do you mail out a letter to all the quota hunt 
recipients?

- YES, you will get the letter in the mail 3-4 weeks 
before your schedule hunt.


----------



## tlee22 (Sep 13, 2017)

word on the street is that the DNR is are already working on ossabaw island getting it cleaned up before the quote hunt.  They had a FB post about the clean up.  fingers crossed.


----------



## WalkerStalker (Sep 13, 2017)

thanks tlee22 for the helpful tips and info.  This will be my first time going to Ossabaw (Nov 9-11) Looking forward to meeting some of you folks down there


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 14, 2017)

Our group got selected for the Nov 9-11 hunt. 
November can't get here soon enough!


----------



## tlee22 (Sep 15, 2017)

Is anyone going on the Oct 26th PW hunt?  My dad and I are going. Can't wait to go.  I will try to post a report after the hunt.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Sep 15, 2017)

Damage to Ossabaw was not as bad as feared and they have been working hard to clear the roads. Several pictures on FB.

https://www.facebook.com/WildlifeRe...oqvIn4Tauv7oiBB3gT_7oXSDB9pqpxfLgav-_LMnX5SaU


----------



## tlee22 (Sep 15, 2017)

We should have plenty of Fire wood!  Great job to the DNR for all they do.


----------



## futbolwest (Sep 15, 2017)

My group of three was selected for the PW hunt but don't know if all will get to go. Can't wait!


----------



## easbell (Sep 16, 2017)

It has been many many years since I've been but had a group that wants to go. At one time it took up to 3 years to get drawn. How is it now? Sounds like it has taken some punishment over the past few years. 

Walk-in cooler?
Showers?
Do they still take you back and forth to areas?
Do you still pick areas?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## breadfan (Sep 20, 2017)

easbell said:


> It has been many many years since I've been but had a group that wants to go. At one time it took up to 3 years to get drawn. How is it now? Sounds like it has taken some punishment over the past few years.
> 
> Walk-in cooler?
> Showers?
> ...



Yes to all of that. A new and very large building was built a few years ago after the newly rebuilt check Station (it was like the old one, only better) burned down, the new one is concrete block with big doors, very utilitarian. There are about 6 bathrooms(?) with instant hot showers, its nice. The only thing I would bring extra is something to stand on after your shower. The floors are concrete and they are wet and muddy. You need something to stand on when you get undressed and dressed. Maybe a large artificial grass doormat or something like that. It's a must for the list. Women, take note.


----------



## tlee22 (Oct 11, 2017)

I feel bad for the guys that are down there bow hunting right now.  You know it has to be hot there and the bugs will be out in full force.  I am really hoping it cools down within the next 2 weeks or I may just hunt in the morning and fish in the afternoons.   If anyone is down there right now or when you get back please let us know how it went.


----------



## futbolwest (Oct 11, 2017)

Check out weather.uga.edu which is an automated weather network in about 80 locatioans across Georgia. There is a weather station on the north end of the island which broadcasts live weather data and you can also pull up historical data. 
Ossabaw Island is station 76. Click on past data then  historical from the drop down menu then you can put in dates of our hunt (October 26 - October 28) and find  the high and low temps. from 2016, 2015, or whatever year to get an average. Of course those  PW hunts were in early November but you put in whatever dates you want to look at. 
Yes we are looking at warm temps.


----------



## tlee22 (Oct 12, 2017)

yep it will be a hot one.  futbolwest is your group using Kilkenny to get over to the island?  I never got the letter from them about their services to the island like I have in years past.  My dad and I will just take our boat over to the island on Wednesday.


----------



## futbolwest (Oct 13, 2017)

No I haven’t received a letter yet but that is who we use to get to the island. I can’t wait . My original group ( four of us) has fallen apart but I found another group of retired and current UGA Extension employees to camp and hunt with.


----------



## rogers001 (Oct 16, 2017)

How did the hunts go on the Island so far.  Is Kilkenny still providing the service to the island? Drawn for the 9 Nov hunt. Thanks for any info you can provide.


----------



## tlee22 (Oct 16, 2017)

I just sent a message to BowArrow to find out how the hunt went.  He is the only one on this forum who I knew that was going on the hunt.   I did call Kilkenny marina and they are open for business.


----------



## tlee22 (Oct 17, 2017)

He replied that some of the areas that the bridges are still out. Down trees everywhere making it hard to hunt.  Still a lot of deer and pigs but it is going to take a lot of hard work finding them and getting them out. The weather was also extremely hot. Sounded like his group hunted Thursday and left Friday morning. I did get drawn for the February hog hunt.


----------



## tetonbrandy (Oct 20, 2017)

A few questions guys
1) Can you carry a pistol during the hunt
2) How do you get you deer and or hogs from the cooler to the landing on the day you are leaving if you are pulling a trash can, game cart, etc? 
3) Ever heard of any issues of theft while you are out hunting. I am trying to figure out if it would be a good idea to take my RTIC cooler.
Thanks for your help


----------



## tlee22 (Oct 20, 2017)

1) if you are on the gun hunt I think you can carry a pistol.  but someone else may answer that questions better.  
2) we always qtr everything up and put in cooler to take it back.  You don't want a dead pig or deer in that heat on a long boat ride with all the flies and everything else on it.  Get it on ice. 
3) We have not had any problems with theft over the years but we do put everything with high value in our tent before we go out and we do leave a trail camera in the tent turned on locked to my big box in case some one tries. lol


----------



## Mark R (Oct 22, 2017)

Archery  hunt done . Not seeing any happy results posted on here . Anybody have good luck or good times on Ossabaw 2017 or is it that bad ?


----------



## tlee22 (Oct 23, 2017)

I am going down tomorrow and will post what I find out over the week.  It should cool down pretty good for the hunt at least Thursday and Friday.


----------



## tlee22 (Oct 26, 2017)

Around 70 hunters showed. First day 25 deer and 5 pigs.  I got a nice doe this morning and a pig this afternoon.  Not seeming hardly any pig sign which is not the normal for the area I was in. Will send another update tomorrow.


----------



## tlee22 (Oct 28, 2017)

We left at noon today. I am guessing around 50 deer and 8 pigs of any size were killed. I know there were 4 or 5 piglets killed but did not count them. I ended with one doe and lost another one to the gators. I did kill a nice sow and boar.  My dad almost step on the biggest rattle snake I have ever seen. The dnr have really put dent on the pigs. I also think the deer population is way up because of it. I saw around 30 deer and 6 piglets and one other nice pig that I could not catch up with. I would say 80% of the hunters did not see pigs. A guy on my route did kill a nice 8pt that weighed 109lbs.  Areas 39 to 42 are still closed and I am guessing will be closed for the next few hunts. Make sure you take 100% deet. My thermocell could not keep the bugs off me. Had to use deet every 3 hours. Still lots of trees down beside on the back side of the island. The DNR were great and very friendly. I had a great time and glad to have the meat.


----------



## nathancombs (Oct 28, 2017)

Thanks for the update


----------



## Mark R (Nov 3, 2017)

How about the walk in area ? anybody ever hunt it ?


----------



## tlee22 (Nov 3, 2017)

one guy did pretty good in the walkin area for deer.  Got a buck and a Doe.  Not many people hunted the walk in area.


----------



## tlee22 (Nov 13, 2017)

How did the Gun hunt go?  Anyone have any updates?


----------



## breadfan (Feb 9, 2018)

Any reports from the January hog hunt? I'm going on the second one Feb 14th and was wondering about the animals being seen and the condition of the island.


----------



## ehunt (Sep 4, 2018)

Well, our group got drawn for the dec. 2018 hunt. Can’t wait. This will make my 4th trip to the island. Sounds like the pig numbers are down from the past. But our “areas” have always produced for us. Hope see some of y’all there this year.


----------



## breadfan (Sep 11, 2018)

We got drawn for the Dec hunt also. It will be my 13th trip to the island. After a very hot hog hunt last Feb, I am hoping for some cooler weather. I cannot remember the last time it was cool for the entire hunt.


----------



## cuintheriver (Oct 1, 2018)

Jeff here. Got picked for the PW Hunt Oct. 25-27. First trip and I'll be solo. Anybody else on here showing up? 
Also, does anyone have the boundary map they are willing to share? Just want to get my bearings before check-in. Also, any locations that tend to be better would be much appreciated. Feel free to message me.


----------



## tlee22 (Oct 2, 2018)

There are 2 or 3 changes that are not shown on this map.  I know area 40 was one of them.  Good luck we fished around the island last week and really missed that place.


----------

